# Workbench



## Katsin (Dec 26, 2012)

Built a workbench from the free plans and videos at Fine Woodworking:


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome!  I just made one as well.  Nice to make something other than a pen once in a while, ha ha ha.


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 26, 2012)

So that's a what a bench looks like before it get all cluttered.  It's been so long since I've seen one it this state I forgot what it looked like.  Though I must admit your lathe looks lonely up there by itself.  Good job on the build.


----------



## Katsin (Dec 30, 2012)

Added wooden jaws lined with leather to the vise:






In retrospect, I should have curved the wood deeper around the screw and guides for more surface area on the sides.

D. Oliver:

I assure you the workbench in the garage is a total mess. :biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's pretty slick, I like it!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice looking bench.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 30, 2012)

Very Nice! 
I agree with Derek ... I have one like that ... somewhere? ... When it gets a little warmer I've got to go out and try to find it again.

Looks like a good addition to the shop!


----------



## plantman (Dec 30, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> So that's a what a bench looks like before it get all cluttered. It's been so long since I've seen one it this state I forgot what it looked like. Though I must admit your lathe looks lonely up there by itself. Good job on the build.


 
:wink::wink:  I always say a clean work bench means you have to much time on your hands. Nexr thing you know you will be sweeping to floor. In my shop I have a place for everything, usualy however, nothing is in it's place when I need to use it.   Great work bench !! Post another photo in a month or so.  Jim S


----------



## Lenny (Dec 30, 2012)

I also have a place for everything ..... Unfortunately the top of my bench IS the place for many of those things! :frown:


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 30, 2012)

is that an ORB in your picture? LOL, back left corner of the workbench


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 30, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> is that an ORB in your picture? LOL, back left corner of the workbench


 
Alright, I'll bite...What's an ORB?


----------



## Katsin (Dec 31, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> is that an ORB in your picture? LOL, back left corner of the workbench



I saw that. Not sure what happened. Wood dust particle too close to the lens maybe..


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 1, 2013)

plantman said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > So that's a what a bench looks like before it get all cluttered. It's been so long since I've seen one it this state I forgot what it looked like. Though I must admit your lathe looks lonely up there by itself. Good job on the build.
> ...


 
I know where everything of mine is:biggrin:, SOMEWHERE on my benches. It's simply a matter of looking, and there it is.:wink:

Bob.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 1, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > is that an ORB in your picture? LOL, back left corner of the workbench
> ...



Check this out Derek!  Definition of an Orb

.,,,,,,,,,,or anyone else interested that may not have known what one is.


----------



## plantman (Jan 8, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > seamus7227 said:
> ...


 
:ghost:   WOW !! That was realy deep. Thanks for sharing that with us. I learned something new again today. Jim S


----------

